# Trai recommendation on minimum broadband speed expected soon



## Flash (Oct 5, 2015)

The Telecom Regulatory Authority of India (Trai) is expected to shortly come out with its recommendations on redefining the minimum broadband speed to 2 mbps from the current level of 512 kbps.

The department of telecommunications (DoT) had in July 2014 notified the minimum broadband speed by changing the new definition of broadband, by raising the broadband speed to 512 kbps from the earlier 256 kbps. Initially in July 2009, Trai had recommended that DoT should make it mandatory for broadband speed to be 2 mbps.

Sources saidTrai is also giving final touches to its recommendations on right of way (RoW) for telecom service providers which will help in laying the optic fibre for wireline services like broadband and FTTH services connecting every home with the optic fibre network, which would eventually minimise reliance on deficient spectrum, largely used for mobile services.

Source: Trai recommendation on minimum broadband speed expected soon | The Financial Express

_Let's hope. _


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 5, 2015)

Make it 4 mbps instead, big ISPs have plundered enough.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 5, 2015)

what is the use? They will set 1gb fup


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Oct 5, 2015)

2MBps? Trai must be joking.

How will broadband companies sell there faster plans if the lowest plan is going to be 2MB/sec. 

****tel will buy all the TRAI babus become something like that would happen.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 5, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> 2MBps? Trai must be joking.
> 
> How will broadband companies sell there faster plans if the lowest plan is going to be 2MB/sec.
> 
> ****tel will buy all the TRAI babus become something like that would happen.





This.


----------



## Minion (Oct 5, 2015)

Not gonna happen.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 5, 2015)

this is cool 
I believe this, think it can be done


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 5, 2015)

its not 2 MBps,its 2 mbps, as in megabits..
actual speed is around 256 kilobytes/seconds


----------



## satinder (Oct 5, 2015)

Already MTNL has done this from 1 October 2015.
As announced earlier

Others have to follow.
Or next big thing can't be done !


*www.digit.in/forum/technology-news/194785-bsnl-broadband-offer-minimum-internet-speed-2mbps.html


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 5, 2015)

satinder said:


> Already MTNL has done this from 1 October 2015.
> As announced earlier
> 
> Others have to follow.
> Or next big thing can't be done !



FUP crap still exists and speeds are still 512 kbps post FUP. TRAI and DoT should make 4 mbps as a bare minimum when a country like Bangladesh made 2 mbps mandatory.


----------



## satinder (Oct 5, 2015)

They will do this when market will be flooded with 4G speed dongles giving good speeds.

Every country has own way of doing things.
Min speed of 512kbps was pending for long time. It was done last year only.
But companies will do this in terms with market growth only,
Not according to us.
This is a market /business strategy.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 5, 2015)

satinder said:


> They will do this when market will be flooded with 4G speed dongles giving good speeds.
> 
> Every country has own way of doing things.
> Min speed of 512kbps was pending for long time. It was done last year only.
> ...



Modi want to expand India's scope of growth but he forgot the most basic in terms of telecommunication. Stupid Govt.


----------



## Faun (Oct 5, 2015)

Is it only for Pre FUP or post FUP too ? I hope post FUP.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 5, 2015)

satinder said:


> They will do this when market will be flooded with 4G speed dongles giving good speeds.
> 
> Every country has own way of doing things.
> Min speed of 512kbps was pending for long time. It was done last year only.
> ...



unfortunately, yep


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 5, 2015)

India is not a developed nation ...a mere third world country full of corruption and inefficient people at top level , whatever govt we chose the result remains same  .We should be satisfied for what we are getting , expecting too much can lead to disappointment 

I happy with 1 mbps unlimited MTNL delhi broadband with frequent disconnections


----------



## Faun (Oct 5, 2015)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> India is not a developed nation ...a mere third world country full of corruption and inefficient people at top level , whatever govt we chose the result remains same  .We should be satisfied for what we are getting , expecting too much can lead to disappointment
> 
> I happy with 1 mbps unlimited MTNL delhi broadband with frequent disconnections



I am not with my 512kbps post FUP. Cannot do things simultaneously despite having a good computer. If I download something, browsing suffers.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 5, 2015)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> India is not a developed nation ...a mere third world country full of corruption and inefficient people at top level , whatever govt we chose the result remains same  .We should be satisfied for what we are getting , expecting too much can lead to disappointment
> 
> I happy with 1 mbps unlimited MTNL delhi broadband with frequent disconnections



The problem with Indians is that they are satisfied. There can only be progress if we are unsatisfied with what we have. Very few of us are unsatisfied which is like 0% of the Indian population if rounded off. If at-least 50% of the population is unsatisfied then there will definitely be progress. Then again Ignorance is bliss for most Indians.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 5, 2015)

2Mbps MTNL no FUP

I only understood this FUP problem when I was in Bangalore
filed a grievance to BSNL in Bangalore about how students just cannot work with these speeds


----------



## Flash (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh, come on. This is 2015. Most of the outsourcing works are happening here in India via Companies/SOHOs/Freelancers which is solely based on Internet. 
Still clinging onto the kbps for minimum speed, pulls India a step backward.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 5, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> The problem with Indians is that they are satisfied. There can only be progress if we are unsatisfied with what we have. Very few of us are unsatisfied which is like 0% of the Indian population if rounded off. If at-least 50% of the population is unsatisfied then there will definitely be progress. *Then again Ignorance is bliss for most Indians*.



We the general populace of India are like herds of cattle,whatever is being fed to us we swallow and try to digest...despite how hard or disgusting it might be.

Leaving aside the @TDF members or those who at least own a device that supports networking/internet, the bigger part of the general  population never cares about Broadband or computing or devices.
So,the ISP's + Govt. + Bureaucracy + Politicians + Shoddy Business Practices + ...+ APATHY will always be  an impending doom for us,no matter whoever rules the roost of power.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't know what are parameters they considered or which plans effected but my friend has 1500/- plan for 4 mbps till 40 GB and he has got a bump from 512 kbps to 2 mbps.

Just sharing an experience.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 5, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> I don't know what are parameters they considered or which plans effected but my friend has 1550/- plan for 5 mbps till 40 GB and he has got a bump from 512 kbps to 2 mbps.
> 
> Just sharing an experience.



And where is 1550 plan in BSNL ?

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> The Telecom Regulatory Authority of India (Trai) is expected to shortly come out with its recommendations on redefining the minimum broadband speed to 2 mbps from the current level of 512 kbps.
> 
> The department of telecommunications (DoT) had in July 2014 notified the minimum broadband speed by changing the new definition of broadband, by raising the broadband speed to 512 kbps from the earlier 256 kbps. Initially in July 2009, Trai had recommended that DoT should make it mandatory for broadband speed to be 2 mbps.
> 
> ...




BSNL already geared for this and made joke out of it by making all plans 2mbps till 1 GB FUP.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 5, 2015)

Ricky said:


> And where is 1550 plan in BSNL ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



My friend recived the message that Post FUP speed for your connection is bumped upto 2 mbps


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2015)

^^ ISP of your friend ?

BTW, It's only a recommendation by TRAI so an ISP can accept or deny it as per their choice


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 6, 2015)

topgear said:


> ^^ ISP of your friend ?
> 
> BTW, It's only a recommendation by TRAI so an ISP can accept or deny it as per their choice



BSNL

BSNL 1500 Plan -4 mbps till 40 GB 512 kbps thereafter -> revised to 4 mbps till 40 GB 2 mbps post fup

Don't know whether it's combo or what.


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2015)

I can't see any plans with 40GB FUP @ 4MBps speed on BSNL's website so I'm assuming it's some special plan for some particular region. Can you tell your friend is from which state and city. If he can mention / share the plan web link that would be great.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 6, 2015)

topgear said:


> I can't see any plans with 40GB FUP @ 4MBps speed on BSNL's website so I'm assuming it's some special plan for some particular region. Can you tell your friend is from which state and city. If he can mention / share the plan web link that would be great.



I guess it might be old plan then.
He's from Pune.
Lives in Sindh Society.
For connectivity they have an BSNL exchange in the society itself.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 6, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> The problem with Indians is that they are satisfied. There can only be progress if we are unsatisfied with what we have. Very few of us are unsatisfied which is like 0% of the Indian population if rounded off. If at-least 50% of the population is unsatisfied then there will definitely be progress. Then again Ignorance is bliss for most Indians.



even if you are unsatisfied , you can't do much  in this country  ...


----------



## warfreak (Oct 6, 2015)

satinder said:


> Already MTNL has done this from 1 October 2015.
> As announced earlier
> 
> Others have to follow.
> ...





Anorion said:


> 2Mbps MTNL no FUP
> 
> I only understood this FUP problem when I was in Bangalore
> filed a grievance to BSNL in Bangalore about how students just cannot work with these speeds




I see many times that MTNL has increased the post FUP speed to 2 Mbps minimum. However, I am still on 1 Mbps and pay 750 bucks a month. 

Am I missing something here? When was this announcement made? When will it be implemented? Any credible source?

Edit: Generally MTNL, considering its the poorer cousin of BSNL generally upgrades its speed a little while after BSNL does. So the fact that MTNL has minimum 2Mbps while BSNL is still at 512Kbps minimum is a little hard to digest.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 6, 2015)

MTNL office close to me is very helpful, and yeah we got a 2 MBPS no FUP upgrade, but that was only because the guy at the office insisted that we use that plan only and never upgrade
I cannot find the relevant line on the site that says that existing customers can continue using their plans at the rates, but this is the provision I guess, under which people currently have very good MTNL plans
so had 1 mbps at Rs 999 or so, this got upgraded to 2 without FUP. The closest thing I can find is this :


> For truly Unlimited plans there is no fair usage policy, however MTNL reserve the rights  to discontinue the benifits if the plan is used beyond the prescribed TRAI Guidelines for any commercial / telemarketing activities. This will be also applicable to customers of fair usage unlimited plans.


*mtnlmumbai.in/index.php/broadband-services/triband/unlimited-plans


that is the "loophole" for those with good MTNL plans. Was called triband when it was released. MTNL is the more streamlined valonqar for BSNL. 

also, really respect BSNL for the connectivity they offer in the Himalayas.


----------



## kartikoli (Oct 6, 2015)

Actually I am satisfied with my BSNL EVDO where I get 1~2 mbps speed for 750rs per month with NO FUP. Thankfully I live near telephone exchange so its good but that cant be said for everyone.


----------



## warfreak (Oct 6, 2015)

Anorion said:


> MTNL office close to me is very helpful, and yeah we got a 2 MBPS no FUP upgrade, but that was only because the guy at the office insisted that we use that plan only and never upgrade
> I cannot find the relevant line on the site that says that existing customers can continue using their plans at the rates, but this is the provision I guess, under which people currently have very good MTNL plans
> so had 1 mbps at Rs 999 or so, this got upgraded to 2 without FUP. The closest thing I can find is this :
> 
> ...



I live close to an MTNL exchange too. The guy at the exchange told the same thing about not to change the plan since I will be benefited from an upgrade. I had started this plan when it was 256 Kbps. Then upgraded to 512 then 1 Mbps, no FUP ever. I guess I should give them a call again


----------



## Flash (Oct 6, 2015)

TRAI said:
			
		

> National Telecom Policy (NTP) - 2012 has a goal of Broadband onDemand and envisages leveraging telecom infrastructure to enable allcitizens and businesses, both in rural and urban areas, to participate inthe Internet and web economy thereby ensuring equitable and inclusivedevelopment. It provides the enabling framework for enhancing India’scompetitiveness in all spheres of the economy.
> 
> The targets andstrategies as envisaged in NTP-2012 are:
> 
> ...



*www.trai.gov.in/WriteReadData/Recommendation/Documents/Broadband=17.04.2015.pdf


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 6, 2015)

2mbps is very good, don't know why people are complaining. Agreed, upgrade speed is slow when compared to others, but any "development" should be criticized constructively.

- - - Updated - - -



topgear said:


> BTW, It's only a recommendation by TRAI so an ISP can accept or deny it as per their choice



TRAI's recommendation is for DoT, not for ISPs. After that, DoT "usually" implements it, then no body can deny it.


----------



## powerhoney (Oct 7, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> 2mbps is very good, don't know why people are complaining. Agreed, upgrade speed is slow when compared to others, but any "development" should be criticized constructively.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Maybe because of the ridiculous 1 Gb FUP limit...


----------



## topgear (Oct 7, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> 2mbps is very good, don't know why people are complaining. Agreed, upgrade speed is slow when compared to others, but any "development" should be criticized constructively.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Okay, did not know the chain of command  but they will sure implement some highly pathetic FUP or they just already did with BSNL 2mbps speed upgrade. Now ISPs can say they are going by DOT's guideline but the users have exceeded their allotted high speed bandwidth so to keep the broadband smooth for all they can't give same speed toa ll as it will hog their system and many users won't get good browsing experience so they can revert back the speed.

Telling this coz with some mobile operators unlimited so called 3G plans once you cross the high speed data limit you are back on either 64kb or 128kb .. so wired BB players are no different. And no the FUP is not going to change anytime soon.


----------



## funskar (Oct 7, 2015)

kartikoli said:


> Actually I am satisfied with my BSNL EVDO where I get 1~2 mbps speed for 750rs per month with NO FUP. Thankfully I live near telephone exchange so its good but that cant be said for everyone.



Bsnl is going to shutdown evdo & wimax all over india soon..
Enjoy it till jan


----------



## amjath (Oct 7, 2015)

funskar said:


> Bsnl is going to shutdown evdo & wimax all over india soon..
> Enjoy it till jan



Really source?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 7, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Maybe because of the ridiculous 1 Gb FUP limit...





topgear said:


> Okay, did not know the chain of command  but they will sure implement some highly pathetic FUP or they just already did with BSNL 2mbps speed upgrade. Now ISPs can say they are going by DOT's guideline but the users have exceeded their allotted high speed bandwidth so to keep the broadband smooth for all they can't give same speed toa ll as it will hog their system and many users won't get good browsing experience so they can revert back the speed.
> 
> Telling this coz with some mobile operators unlimited so called 3G plans once you cross the high speed data limit you are back on either 64kb or 128kb .. so wired BB players are no different. And no the FUP is not going to change anytime soon.



If I'm not wrong, "minimum speed" means that the speed should be no way less that the defined speed, doesn't matter FUP is there or not.


----------



## Flash (Oct 7, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> If I'm not wrong, "minimum speed" means that the speed should be no way less that the defined speed, doesn't matter FUP is there or not.


Yes. You are right.

This is what TRAI defined



			
				TRAI said:
			
		

> It is universally recognised thatthe minimum speed as perdefinition of broadband in Indiais very low i.e. 256 kb persecond. What has been proposed by the Authority aspart of the National Broadband Plan is a* minimum downloadspeed of 512 Kbps immediately* and 2 Mbps by 1st January2015. It is absolutely essentialthat this definition is adopted;failing which, there will beserious quality of serviceissues.



Though, "2 Mbps by 1st January 2015" is still a dream.


----------



## topgear (Oct 7, 2015)

talking about technological advance for the mass we have not yet reached 2015


----------



## Ricky (Oct 8, 2015)

topgear said:


> talking about technological advance for the mass we have not yet reached 2015


*i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/550/714/8ae.gif


----------



## kamal_saran (Oct 12, 2015)

funskar said:


> Bsnl is going to shutdown evdo & wimax all over india soon..
> Enjoy it till jan


Source please


----------



## kartikoli (Oct 14, 2015)

funskar said:


> Bsnl is going to shutdown evdo & wimax all over india soon..
> Enjoy it till jan



Source??


----------



## Deadman (Oct 17, 2015)

Offtopic
Guys at what ping do you play fps. Most of the table toppers i see have below 50 ping. Though i am not a good player I dont get hits even in close combats.


----------



## wmtechie (Oct 18, 2015)

I think Indian telecom and broadband service providers are desperate. It will take ages to implement this.


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 28, 2015)

TRAI should implement minimum 2mbps post fup speed ASAP. Am sick of 512kbps.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 28, 2015)

^^ me too


----------



## amjath (Oct 28, 2015)

mohit9206 said:


> TRAI should implement minimum 2mbps post fup speed ASAP. Am sick of 512kbps.





vidhubhushan said:


> ^^ me too



very late for the party. We all got 2MBPS speed by commenting early on this thread


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 28, 2015)

amjath said:


> very late for the party. We all got 2MBPS speed by commenting early on this thread



  

or is that the new bsnl 2mbps 1gb upgrade plan


----------



## Flash (Oct 28, 2015)

vidhubhushan said:


> or is that the new bsnl 2mbps 1gb [STRIKE]upgrade[/STRIKE] eyewash plan


----------



## Ricky (Oct 29, 2015)

Well,  I have UL 512 kbps plan but I prefer using 3G which gives average of 2-3 mbps in day and about 5mbps in night. Sadly.. not unlimited but sufficient for me to do all big downloads like ROMs, distros etc.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Oct 29, 2015)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4785102808.png

20/10 DL UL, No FUP BS connection.
Spectranet 1403inr per month incl. of all taxes.

PS: Going to home on Diwali, BSNL will greet me then :/


----------



## topgear (Oct 29, 2015)

^^ Just great. Do they provide connection through local cable operators ?



Ricky said:


> Well,  I have UL 512 kbps plan but I prefer using 3G which gives average of 2-3 mbps in day and about 5mbps in night. Sadly.. not unlimited but sufficient for me to do all big downloads like ROMs, distros etc.



which 3g plan ? operator and circle ?


----------



## kapilove77 (Oct 29, 2015)

Too bad spectra-net not available near my home.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 30, 2015)

[MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION] - TATA Docomo postpay - 20GB ( 64kbps after FUP), 999 per month. So essentially, I am paying 1129(Docomo) + 750 (bsnl) for 20GB 3mbps - 512 kbps after 20GB FUP 

It means Rs. 1879, could go for UL 1495 but my above system means that I always have  backup connection as BSNL decides to not to work randomly and you are left with nothing.


----------



## topgear (Oct 30, 2015)

Ricky said:


> [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION] - TATA Docomo postpay - 20GB ( 64kbps after FUP), 999 per month. So essentially, I am paying 1129(Docomo) + 750 (bsnl) for 20GB 3mbps - 512 kbps after 20GB FUP
> 
> It means Rs. 1879, could go for UL 1495 but my above system means that I always have  backup connection as BSNL decides to not to work randomly and you are left with nothing.



That's just too much money for too little data but you at-least have the assurance of a backup plan  kinda same here - using local isp and aircel 3g [ perpaid ] whenever there's a need.


----------

